# Some tracks of mine



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

So, I make music. I've been making music for two years and steadily improving. I've been rather pleased with my recent output and really want to get my music out there. The new submissions sticky isn't helping much, so I decided to make a new thread with a few of my recent works.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6011900
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5993306
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5878434
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5873219

I would also like to note that critique is greatly appreciated.

Edit: I forgot to mention that my tracks tend to vary in style, keeping within the industrial genre.


----------



## CynicalCirno (Jun 27, 2011)

There's a lot of noise. Loud distortion.
If that's parts of the genres, then it's fine, otherwise, I'd suggest removing it - The audience that likes distorted waves is smaller than the one who doesn't, and the distortion is generally painful to hear. Vocal mixing? I don't see that a lot.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jun 27, 2011)

The distortion was intentional. Also, I don't expect my music to reach a large audience. In fact, I'm part of the small audience who enjoys noise and distortion.


----------



## Vibgyor (Jul 5, 2011)

Here's a Throbbing Gristle cover I recorded today

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6063881/


----------

